# Newmar Canyon Star 3714....2012 model



## rvrookieottawa (Jan 9, 2013)

I am looking to purchase my first Rv and have looked at this model by Newmar. It is a 2012 model but new...37 ft long and gas powered.Does anyone have any comments or tips,my concerns are...is it too long and heavy to be gas powered and....is it a reliable coach.Thanks


----------



## ldabel (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry I cant help, I am a Diesel man.  When I need to go up hills pulling my Terrain, I go.  If you are pulling a car and traveling through Mountains, you might want to consider a Diresel.  However, I am on my second Diesel MH and have neveer had a Gasser so I could be wrong.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 30, 2013)

well I have a 36' Southwind with a 8.1 workhorse gas engine, and I pull a Saturn where ever we go. We have been to SD. AZ. and all the states between GA  to SD. I have not had a problem with the gas engine pulling up the hills we went up or down. Now if you can do it as I do ,I change the oil, filter and lube it myself. That is one of the reason I bought the gasser. To do a diesel, be ready to get off the pocket book, IT COST and IT COST A LOT.  But if I had the exyra bucks when I bought mine, well yes I would have gotten one. But since then I have found out the diesels needs to be on the road alot and as of now , I am not there yet. So we are happy with the gasser


----------



## C Nash (Jan 30, 2013)

We have the V10 Ford gasser in a 34 ft with two slides and tow a chev Tracker or Saturn Vue.   We towed the Tracker all the way to Alaska and back with no problems.  Having said that think I would go diesel in a 38 footer. See you made the post back in Nov so tell us what you decided.


----------

